# Different Kibble Brands



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

Hello everyone! Ronin is now 9 months and I am looking at switching him off of Raw food to a good kibble brand. Just because it's become so expensive and we need to cut back on some costs. I don't want to feed him junk kibble, and he is a very active pup so I want to keep that up.  I was told about Arkana and Origins dog food were good. Does anyone know anything about these or have any other suggestions? I live in Canada so I don't know if these brands are sold in the US or not.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I haven't fed those 2 kibbles, but I did find some reviews :


https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/orijen-dog-food-adult/

https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/acana-dog-food-dry/


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I've fed Acana before and am currently trying out their limited ingredient. I think it's a good food, if your dog does well with lentils, etc. Jury is still out for my dog. 

I've also fed Nature's Variety Instinct Kibble (not raw boost one) and my dog really liked it. It's high in calorie so you don't have to feed as much.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Ronin2016 said:


> Hello everyone! Ronin is now 9 months and I am looking at switching him off of Raw food to a good kibble brand. Just because it's become so expensive and we need to cut back on some costs. I don't want to feed him junk kibble, and he is a very active pup so I want to keep that up.  I was told about Arkana and Origins dog food were good. Does anyone know anything about these or have any other suggestions? I live in Canada so I don't know if these brands are sold in the US or not.


Did not realize you were in Canada.

Shadow has eaten First Mate all her life. Canadian company, grain free, no recalls on record, they source as local as they can, no questionable ingredients, the facility is in BC and they sell across the country.
Both times I have contacted them they have responded immediately and when I was concerned about the one bag I bought it was exchanged immediately for a different batch number and they actually followed up with me.
Acana made both GSD's I tried it on sick, I think it is to rich/to high in protein. But I am not very smart so who knows. I had the same result with Orijen, and I think they are the same company?


----------



## hartgel (Aug 6, 2016)

We are feeding our 12 week old puppy Merrick Grain Free puppy kibble and he is doing very well on it.


----------



## Glaicer (Aug 6, 2016)

I like Victor's dog food formulas. I feed the Hi-Pro Plus, Ultra 42, and NutraPro 38 formulas.


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

Sabis mom said:


> Did not realize you were in Canada.
> 
> Shadow has eaten First Mate all her life. Canadian company, grain free, no recalls on record, they source as local as they can, no questionable ingredients, the facility is in BC and they sell across the country.
> Both times I have contacted them they have responded immediately and when I was concerned about the one bag I bought it was exchanged immediately for a different batch number and they actually followed up with me.
> Acana made both GSD's I tried it on sick, I think it is to rich/to high in protein. But I am not very smart so who knows. I had the same result with Orijen, and I think they are the same company?


I didn't see that brand at the local pet store here. I bought the Arkana brand so I'm hoping that it will be okay for him. If not we'll have to try him on something else. I'm hoping that since he's used to so much protein with the raw food he'll be ok. But I will take a look around the other stores for that brand you mentioned just in case to see if it might be better if he doesn't do well on it.


----------

